# J.s Bach experimental music since he did it all , strange toccata, oddity



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I love J.s Bach even if not a renaissance composer i aknoweldge is greatness, i wont to hear sick stuff he made, that people of is time did not understood expect him, did J.S Bach did experimentation, did he made circular classical?

What kind of J.s Bach Toccata or Fugue mainstreamer avoid, radio host avoid, did Bach try out atonalism? spectralism trough is organ work and harpsicord works?

I want to know? :tiphat:

Did J.s Bach inspired castelvania(nes game) composers, when i hear J.s BACH ,castelvania come to mind i wonder why, and gues what i beat the 3 castelvania the first was next to impossible i beat it, Simon quest was easy the third was easy i beat it whiteout aditional caracter i hadd a special ending, but anyway. :tiphat:


----------

